# cost to replace timing chain on 95 200sx



## lancelot136 (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my first post, found site while looking up info on timing chain replacement. Glad I found it looks like a great site for one who owns a Nissan.

Can anyone give me a ballpark figure (Non-Dealer/ private mechanic) on what it should cost to replace a timing chain on a 1995 200sx .

Is it recommended to buy the replacement kit? which includes the following:
1 Cam Sprocket (exhaust, 36 teeth)
1 Crank Sprocket (18 teeth)
1 Upper Timing Chain
1 Lower Timing Chain
1 Upper Chain Tensioner (cam drive)
1 Lower Chain Tensioner (idler drive)
1 Lower Left Guide Rail (straight)
1 Lower Right Guide Rail (curved)
1 Idler Sprocket (36 & 25 teeth)
2 O-rings
1 Oil Seal
2 Bolts With Washers
1 Oil Pump / Timing Cover With Oil Seal
Saw this for under $200.00 at a popular bidding site (didn't know if I should mention the name)

Is it necessary to change all these parts or just the chain?
I wish I could do it myself but with RA in my hands that would be impossible!

:newbie: :newbie:


----------



## lancelot136 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Any info would be helpful, please, are there any step by step photo's or video's available on this procedure?*


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It depends on what's wrong with the old chain and why are you changing it? If you are overhauling an engine, it would be a good idea to replace those parts. If the chain jumped, it would depend on the damage. If you are looking at preventative, maintenance, the only part that seems to fail is the upper timing chain tensioner; it's a lot simpler and cheaper to just replace the upper tensioner than to replace the entire upper and lower chains, gears, etc.


----------



## lancelot136 (Feb 1, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> It depends on what's wrong with the old chain and why are you changing it? If you are overhauling an engine, it would be a good idea to replace those parts. If the chain jumped, it would depend on the damage. If you are looking at preventative, maintenance, the only part that seems to fail is the upper timing chain tensioner; it's a lot simpler and cheaper to just replace the upper tensioner than to replace the entire upper and lower chains, gears, etc.


First off, Thank you for your response, I know a lot of people don't like dealing with newbies at many sites.
The car started making a noise in the engine left side as your looking at it from the front of the car, strange noise, almost like a chain but not quite, My wife was driving the car home and it got louder, she pulled into the driveway and shut it off, told me what she had heard, I went to start the car and it turns over but acts like it is out of time, and will buck after a few seconds, I turned it off, called a friend, and tried again, same result, shut it off, and we came to the conclusion it was timing and most likely the timing chain had gone bad, it has over 200k on the engine.
It has not been torn down yet, I did take the valve cover off, and looked at the valves and they seem ok, and the small chain on the left connecting the two cams seemed fine,(tight).
I have a call into my mechanic, to come get the car and check it out but was wondering what an average cost for this would be. this is my first and only Non-American car, I am a Chevy person myself, and am not accustom to side mounted engines, my other vehicle at the moment is a 1991 Chevy Blazer, much simpler to work on IMHO but now I am into this with my wife's car and need some background info on Nissan Engines. 
The car has been in the family since new, and was never abused, my wife has had it for 8 years without any problems, regular service etc, it was my Grown Son's before that but he outgrew it with children, BTW he is soon to be home from Kuwait, we think 10 more days and he will hit the States for debriefing then home YES! 3rd tour there!

I will keep in mind what you told me about the "upper timing chain tensioner" great tip thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, the plastic guide or "foot" of the tensioner can break when they get high in mileage and cause the timing to jump. If the teeth get damaged on the "main gear," which is the gear that connects the upper and lower chain, then replacing both chains, guides, gears, etc., is a good way to go with that many miles. If the main gear and cam gears are in good shape, then you may be able to get away with just replacing the tensioner and re-timing the cams. Also, note that this is an interference engine, so if the timing jumps too far, valve damage can occur. The "big hurt" is the when the variable timing gear on the intake cam gets damaged as it usually runs in the $450-500 range just for the part! For price estimates, I find this site helpful:

RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car : RepairPal


----------



## lancelot136 (Feb 1, 2012)

The mechanic just showed up and loaded the car on his rollback, said he would try to get to it tomorrow, I suggested what you had said and he said that is a very good possibility, so we will have to see in the next day or two.
Lets hope that not too much damage has been done, it must have broke when she shut it down, and it has only been turned over 2 times since for just a few second, so the damage might be small.

Thank you again for your help and knowledge, it is much appreciated! I will let you know the results, (keep your fingers crossed for me, since we are on a limited income (SS & Pension) $$$ is not easy to come by!


----------

